# Fishing and hinking out west!



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Howdy OGF!

Have been checking in every now and then. I thought I would share some past trips I went on. Spent 30 days this summer leading kids into the wilderness areas in CO and NM. 

Lead 2 groups in a 3 Night 4 day backpack in the Weminuche Wilderness, CO.... both were around 27 miles!

























































Banged out Wheeler Peak, NM highest summit at 13,161!


















Fished some alpine lakes and got rewarded for my efforts!


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Some NM fish!

























And few from CO!
















Its fall in CO and NM!

Cheers!
FFBG


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Awesome pictures!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm speechless! That's a whole different world, very beautiful country, and great fish. 

Excuse me while I start daydreaming.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks guys, fishing here sure is different then back in Ohio. Sure miss those river smallies and steelhead!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

A tiger muskie perhaps ......... sweet !!! Great pix & now I too am day dreaming of getting back out there.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I always look forward to seeing what you're up to fishingfoolBG. Don't be a stranger.--Tim............................................................................................................................................................


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Thats for sharing.Always enjoy reading and seeing pics of your adventures


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks again guys!

T-180- Sure is, they are such a blast to catch. Now im going after the big ones on my 8wt!

Here's a few more tiger muskies I got this year.

























Got this bad boy on a 6wt!


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Great photo's! Nature is awesome


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Awesome pics, thanks for sharing! That pike is sweet, and on a 6 wt!!! That had to have been fun!


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

WOW! That is awesome! Nice fish


----------



## Fishin Chick (Feb 27, 2010)

These pictures are amazing!!


----------

